# Polynesian Ribs



## kitchenelf (Oct 22, 2003)

POLYNESIAN RIBS 
Approx. 12-15 Country Style Ribs (Enough to Fill a 9" x 13" Pan)

1/4 Cup White Vinegar
2 Tbsp. Corn Starch
4 Tbsp. Soy Sauce
1 Cup Catsup
1/2 Cup Brown Sugar
8 Oz. Can Crushed Pineapple 

Thoroughly mix sauce ingredients.  Place ribs in pan and cover with sauce. Bake at 350 deg. for 1 1/2 hours covered. Uncover and bake an additional 1/2 hour.


----------

